# Reunion ... Critically acclaimed Facebook inspired chick lit with wit



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

Reunion was my debut novel and is just now starting to take off it seems. For those who aren't familiar with it, please click on the pic in my signature for the full description. I won't reiterate it here with a long-winded post. Instead, I'll focus on a few accolades my book has received:

- Samantha Robey of Chick Lit Plus gave Reunion a 5-star review, saying she "couldn't say enough praises about this book."
Full review at http://chicklitplus.com/reunion-by-j-l-penn/.

- Paula Phillips of Chick Lit Club gave Reunion an 8/10, putting it on the exclusive High Raters page - the only self-published book among bestselling authors including Emily Giffin, Sarah Strohmeyer, Helen Fielding, Marian Keyes, and Sophie Kinsella.
Full review at http://chicklitclub.com/titlesr.html#reunion.

- Clare Tanner of The Book Habit Show in NZ loved the book and called Reunion "uber contemporary ... highly marketable ... a real page turner." My podcast interview with Clare is at http://reviewyak.com/?p=81#more-81.

- Reunion is currently in the second round of the ABNA contest and (knock wood) has all 5-star reviews on Amazon.

- The trailer is available at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceUHamExWG8.

* Please note that Reunion just had a cover art change so a couple of the sites and the trailer have not yet been updated with the new cover, but it is the same book. *

Thanks for checking it out, and I welcome all feedback! 
-Jenn


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

I picked up the sample and am hoping to get to check it out tonight.  It really sounds like something I would love!


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

Thank you so much, Reese!  I have yet to check out my own sample -- need to do that to see what readers are seeing.  I'm curious, but I also want to check the formatting since I found out that what I see in the preview may not be what readers are seeing on their Kindles.

-Jenn


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

It sounds great, I just clicked on the sample too.  Just curious-what is the page length of this book?  Thanks!


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi Ruby,
Thanks!  The 6x9 soft cover is 250 pages.  If you are looking for something shorter, my novella is only 70 pages.

Have a great day!
-Jenn


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Just picked this one up after reading the sample...can't wait to read more!!  It reminds me of when I found my high school flame on facebook, although mine rejected me, lol!


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks!  And oh no, that stinks about your old HS flame.

You might be interested to know (as may others) that I've got a quick little contest for a giveaway of my new novella The Cinderella Curse right now.  It's posted on my Facebook page.  Find me, fan me, and be the first to answer the question and you'll get a Smashwords coupon for a free copy.   I may run more contests throughout this coming week so keep checking my FB page for more info.

Thanks again!
-Jenn


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

ohhhh, fun!!  I'll get in on that!!  

Started reading past the sample today and WOW I love this story!!  Then my iPod touch died and I had to go plug it in...GAH I hate when that happens,lol!  Good thing, though, it forced me to get back to reality and get everything ready for the week ahead.  Now that it's about charged I can't wait to get back to it!


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

ReeseReed said:


> Started reading past the sample today and WOW I love this story!!


Where's the smiley for tickled pink??  

Thanks,
-Jenn


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Had to stop reading last night because my four year old was laying down with me and wouldn't stop talking, begging me to stop reading and go to sleep!  HA!  Can't wait to get back into it though, I'm just past their first face to face meeting.


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

Ooh, so much more to come! LOL  I have to confess that chapter 21 is my favorite. 

-Jenn


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Oohhh!!  I can't wait


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

We were in and out of the doctor's office today in record time...I didn't even have time to fill out all the paperwork before it was our turn, much less read anything   BUT I have two days off work now plus the weekend, so guess what I'll be doing


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Reunion is up next. Right now I am reading Merry Go Round.


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

Reese - Hope that means all went well at the doctor's. 

Jane - Thank you so much!  I look forward to your feedback!

-Jenn


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Actually we were just in and out with bloodwork...still another 1-2 weeks for results.  Very disappointing.

But, on a happier note, I finished Reunion today.  Wow!  Love, love, love this book.  I will be *running* to recommend it to my friends, family, random people in the grocery store line....


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

Thank you so much!!!  I have been miserable (sick) since last night so reading your review today really perked me up! 

Thanks again! 
-Jenn


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

J.L. Penn said:


> Thank you so much!!! I have been miserable (sick) since last night so reading your review today really perked me up!
> 
> Thanks again!
> -Jenn


SO sorry to hear you've been sick! I had a KILLER virus a couple of weeks ago...sickest I've been in years. Then, once I was well, I had the extra pleasure of knowing I brought it home to my husband and one of my kids as I watched them get picked off by it. I hope you're feeling better now, and I'm glad the review helped give you a pick-me-up.


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks, Reese!  I am feeling a bit better this morning after some ES Tylenol, Zinc, and Mucinex.  Got lots of sleep for a change so that's no doubt helping too.  At any rate, thanks for the well wishes!  I'm sure I'll be much better in a day or two.

I hope your son is okay too.  Waiting for test results stinks.

-Jenn


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Hope you feel all better soon, Jenn!

Just picked up your book after I saw the sale price (not sure if you did that today, or earlier and I missed it). Not sure when I'll actually get to it as I'm in the middle of a series right now and I generally hate to interrupt myself in a series , but given the good reviews I may do so anyway.


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks so much!!   You have also inadvertently addressed the question I posed in another thread ... How important is pricing?  Hmm.

Thanks again!
-Jenn


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

LOL - yeah, I just saw that thread (I was working backwards). As you might expect, that question comes up a lot here in this forum. I'll go back and add an answer in that thread to keep it together.


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

Time for the weekly bumpity bump so I may as well use this bump to say something productive as well. I was absolutely _thrilled_ to see the following post on the Amazon Kindle Facebook page yesterday:

"I saw a post about a Chick Lit type book, Reunion by J.L. Penn. It's only $1.99 so I snagged it last night & I'm loving it! I'm over a quarter of the way thru after just starting it late last PM. I'd forgotten how much I enjoyed Chick Lit! It was also given a good rating by my newest FB friend [name redacted]. ;o)"

Thanks for reading!
-Jenn


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

Doing the bump this week with a fantastic new accolade:

"*Awesome book! Renewed my interest in regular reading!*
It has been so long since I've had an interest in reading on a regular basis, but this book from J.L. Penn really brought that back into my life, and for that I thank her. I couldn't put this book down - I read it in just a few days. The suspense is there, I got really in touch with the characters and I felt like the book was overall, just written very very well.

I gave it 4 stars since the ending wasn't exactly what I wanted, but you'll have to read it to decide if it is for you! I'm pretty darn sure I don't fit into the target market for this book but I figured I would give it a chance, and I'm so glad that I did.

For the low cost of this title, you can't go wrong. Support this indie author and her breakthrough book, Reunion. -- A. Bush"


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

Seems I've been slack in bumping this.  Oops!  For this bump, I'll cite a lovely recent endorsement from our own Ed_ODell and his wife.  She called my book "smart, very smart writing" and Ed listed mine as 1 of only 3 indie books he'd recommend so far.  A big thanks to Ed, and to you for reading this. 

-Jenn


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm a third of the way into this one and I'm digging it.  The group of friends is a hilarious bunch -- for me, they each represent an exaggerated version of people I've known, with spot on idiosyncrasies, which makes it funny.

Yeah, guys aren't supposed to like this but I couldn't resist the cover and I like the wit.


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## MinaVE (Apr 20, 2010)

I got the sample for this a few days ago -- my very first sample on my Kindle app. (Am a Kindle newbie!)

Love the premise, and think more than one Facebook friend of mine is kinda sorta going through it. Looking forward to reading it!


----------



## Belita (Mar 20, 2010)

I just bought it. I can't wait to dig in!


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

Thank you both!  I look forward to your feedback. 

-Jenn


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

Doing the bump this week with a very nice email I received from a fan tonight:

"I ordered and received this book thru Amazon last week and just finished it tonight - I could not put it down and enjoyed it so much!

I'm sending it to my sis in law tomorrow and told her to pass it on to her pals.

I truly could not wait to read each night!  Looking forward to your next book!"

-Jenn


----------

